# 受験校



## Pavel Bond

受験校 - what is this?


----------



## Flaminius

You should provide context for your questions, but the word literally means a school or schools whose entrance exam(s) one is going to take.  If it were for the context, we can tell some more details about the word relevant to your text.


----------



## Pavel Bond

I'm sorry. The context is:
「話によると、あの子、名門中学に合格したそうよ。」「あんな秀才ぞろいの受験校だと、入ったら入ったで苦労すると思うよ。」
Mistakenly I thought that 受験校 is some special kind of schools in Japanese educational system.


----------



## Contrafibularity

As long as one needs to take an entrance exam to get into the school, it can be called 受験校.   In your example, “受験校” refers to “名門中学” that the kid got into.  The second speaker seems to know which school it is, but 名門中学 is a common noun.


----------



## frequency

That 名門中学＝秀才ぞろいの受験校. The 名門中学 is restated and explained so in the second speech. (名門中学 and 受験校 are synonyms.)

To enter a 名門中学, students need to pass difficult examinations. 受験 means this "taking examinations". They don't need to take an examination before they enter a usual public junior high school. So you know 受験校（名門中学） is different from a usual public school.


----------



## Flaminius

Pavel Bond said:


> Mistakenly I thought that 受験校 is some special kind of schools in Japanese educational system.


I think I understand the word you mistook 受験校 for.  A school known for the students' enrollment to good universities is a 進学校.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Though, 受験校 - is a school, to enter which somebody is going to take exams, or just any school, where entrance exams take place?
For example, can I say "These 3 schools are not  usual public schools, these are 受験校, you better don't regard them for this child who don't have any preparation, choose something more simple"?


----------



## Contrafibularity

Pavel Bond said:


> Though, 受験校 - is a school, to enter which somebody is going to take exams, or just any school, where entrance exams take place?


If you mean a test venue by the latter part, it is not.  

Your example sounds fine to me, as long as it is about elementary or junior high schools, which are compulsory education in Japan.  As for higher education, you basically need to take an exam each time.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks to all, very useful and interesting)).


----------



## frequency

We have both public and private schools. Usually, to enter a good private junior high school, a child needs to take examinations. Your OP is talking about this. The child in the OP passed the exams, so he or she goes to 名門中学, not a usual and ordinary public school.


Pavel Bond said:


> These 3 schools are not usual public schools, these are 受験校


If it's a school that requires students to have 受験 to enter, like a private school, yes. It sounds so. But 進学校 makes a lot of sense, too. (You don't need to say thank you back to me.)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> 受験校 - is a school, to enter which somebody is going to take exams,
> or just any school, where entrance exams take place?
> 
> For example, can I say "These 3 schools are not  usual public schools, these are 受験校 (私立）, you better don't regard them for this child who don't have any preparation, choose something more simple"?



受験校 is the school or schools for which a student is planning to take the entrance exams or they've already taken the exams. It depends on each individual.

例文）　私の受験校は3校で、成果は２勝１敗でした。
例文）　うちの家庭は貧乏ですので、*受験校*には行けませんでした。　（--> 私立（中学））
例文）　このへんの有名私立高校は、灘高校と愛光学園とラ・サール高校です。前2校は（私の）受験校ですが、ラ・サールは私の受験校ではありません。私のライバルであり友人のB君はラ・サールのみが今回の受験校ですので、受験時にはお互いが敵とはなりません。お互いの合格を祈っています。
例文）　昨年の受験校は国立大学のみだったが落ちた。今年は私立も受ける。

受験校＝受験する学校 or 受験した学校
受験校≠入学試験を要する学校


----------



## Pavel Bond

Many thanks, finally I seem to acquire the correct understanding)).


----------

